# Bible Software for Linux



## Katerina (Nov 7, 2004)

Does any one know of any bible software that works on Linux? I am looking to something comparable to e-sword. 

Thanks.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 7, 2004)

This is probably not the answer you were looking for but it is a solution nonetheless. You can get a software that will allow you to run windows virtual machine on your linux box. Look for vmware. Then you could buy all of the windows based software you want. 

Other than that check out ages software. It's not software per se but adobe pdf's. Their catalogue includes Calvin's works, Warfield, Owen, Spurgeon, etc.


----------



## daveb (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,

You might want to look into the sword project: 
http://www.crosswire.org/sword/software/index.jsp

Install the base API and then you can choose between gnomesword or bibletime (KDE). It also has a number of downloadable modules.


----------



## Katerina (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks. After much complaning about Windows, I gave up and went to Linux. But I have lots of Windows software that I have to find replacements for.....err.....Actually, I will look into that vmware that you suggested first. Thanks again!


----------

